# cadastramento ou registro



## walpace

Me encuentro con este problema en un documento que pide la ANVISA en Brasil para los productos que se importan, así que allí se da toda la información acerca del proceso que se desea hacer y en un punto piden:

1. Identificaçao do processo = Identificación del proceso 
1.1 *Registro do Producto * = Registro de Producto 
1.2 *Cadastramento do Producto*  = Registro de Producto ???
1.3 Cancelamento = Cancelación
1.4 Revalidaçao = Revalidación...........etc

Qual é la diferença?

Muito obrigado!!!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Registro" - yo diría que es el registro en el órgano del país original similar al de Anvisa. Ej. ARF0974-x del 18 de julio de 1987

"Cadastro" - puede identificar la posición o tipo del producto en una tabla general. Ej. Producto para limpieza de piel.

Especulación pura, claro.


----------



## vf2000

Creo que REGISTRO es como crear un número para el producto mientras CADASTRO es meterlo en una base de datos. 

Si fuera un coche, "registrar" es darle un número de matrícula mientras "cadastrar" sería meter en la base de tatos que el TOYOTA 9090XLS NEGRO 2009 pertenece a PEPITO SUAREZ PEREZ que vive en la Calle...

Espero haber ayudado.


----------



## walpace

Muchas Gracias por el interés y por las ideas, se va aclarando el asunto. 
Talvez 
em Espanhol
'*Registro' = Registro *y 
'*Desripción*' = Cadastro 

Me han ayudado mucho Parceiros!!! Son ideas que no se me hubieran ocurrido 
Ah! y perdón por los errores Producto = Produto! y hay más !

Muito obrigado!


----------



## vf2000

Puede, pero CADASTRAR no es lo mismo que DESCRIBIR. Cadastrar es grabar en la base de datos.


----------



## walpace

Gracias !

Buena aclaración creo que optaré por 
*Cadastramento do Produto = Registro Base de Producto
*Que tal?
Buena suerte a los dos, vf2000 e WhoSoyEu
Dios los bendiga

Obrigado!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

walpace said:


> *Cadastramento do Produto = Identificación del Producto  ??*
> QUOTE]
> 
> Sin querer liarte más....


----------



## Mangato

Cadastro tiene a veces el significado de inventario.  Anque la mayor parte tiene significado de registro de datos, hoy día base de datos.

Registro de un producto se puede entender com registrado en cualquiel organismo competente.

Así tienes registro sanitario, o simplemente registro de marca  (trade mark)
Por cadastramento entiendo inventariado


----------



## walpace

Más ideas Gracias!

Definitivamente entonces se trata de un registro a una base de datos de una entidad en donde se registran todos los detalles del producto, en forma de inventario como dice Mangato y para su identificación como dice WhoSoyEu, así que 

_*Cadastramento do Produto = Número de Identificación del Producto
*_Qué tal?
Creo que cubre todas las ideas

Obrigado!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

walpace said:


> Más ideas Gracias!
> 
> Definitivamente entonces se trata de un registro a una base de datos de una entidad en donde se registran todos los detalles del producto, en forma de inventario como dice Mangato y para su identificación como dice WhoSoyEu, así que
> 
> _*Cadastramento do Produto = Número de Identificación del Producto*_
> Qué tal?
> Creo que cubre todas las ideas
> 
> Obrigado!


Y si acaso no es un numero? Si tienes seguridad que sí, adelante.


----------



## Mangato

WhoSoyEu said:


> Y si acaso no es un numero? Si tienes seguridad que sí, adelante.


 
Estoy de acuerdo que número no es iempre el término adecuado. En este caso se me ocurre *catalogación del producto*

*catalogar**.*


*1. *tr. Apuntar, registrar ordenadamente libros, documentos, etc., .

Creo que éste es el sentido de cadastramento en el caso que propones


----------



## walpace

Bom Dia Foro!

Si, se trata de un número por que dan cuadros para llenarlo, pero la opción de catalogación de producto de Mangato me parece muy acertada, no la recordaba. 
Ahora tengo dos opciones!!

Dios los bendiga a todos!

Muito Obrigado Colegas!


----------



## eumenes

Hola a todos...

Yo entiendo que "cadastro" tiene mas bien que ver con el acto o hecho de "entregar, dar o dar entrada a (si se trata de un sistema informático)" los datos de algo o alguien, por ejemplo, antes de poder entrar en un hotel en Brasil hay que llenar una ficha de "cadastro" con todos los datos personales pertinentes. Después hay que "registrarse", es decir, hay que confirmar la presencia.

Está un poco confuso porque al final de cuentas en ciertos casos significan lo mismo.

Mi sugerencia al intentar traducir "Cadastro e registro" es usar algo como "entrada (o información) de datos y registro".

Un hasta luego a todos...


----------

